# Silica Sand



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I am planning to buy Silica Sand as gravel for my new 85 Gallon tank.
The composition of the sand is in the following link, The sand is Insoluble.

http://www.optaminerals.com/Construction/Barco-Silica-Sand.html

Please tell me if I should use it or not.
Is it bad for Fish and Plants?

Please reply.
Thanks


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

They should be OK. The only issue that may be a problem is for bottom dwellers and diggers. Some silicate sand are so sharp that they errode the fish's bottom fins.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Those particular sizes are all very fine. Look for a #20, which is still quite fine, but not nearly as fine as some of those grades.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

There were quite a few people here arguing for the use of pools sand with planted tanks; I'm still pretty sceptically, especially with really fine stuff. Over time its going to get compacted and become anoxic.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

what i use was play sand go to homedepot.
Silica is sharp.

dp


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

Do I have to wash/boil/bake that sand before introducing it to the tank?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Sand needs to be washed, to get rid if the fines in silica and other blasting sands, and to get rid of the dirt in the case of playsand and such.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Like Bill mentioned, go with a larger grain size. I find sugar sized grain sand a pain in the @$$ to keep clean. It looks great in the beginning though. Plus I'm constantly sucking some or my trophs taking mouth fulls and spitting it into my filter intakes lol.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

so what kind of silica is preferable.....any brand names????


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

The description "Sub Angular" indicates it's pretty well rounded.

It's sieved, so there shouldn't be much fines in it.

It's described as "Foundry Sand" so the QC should be pretty good.

I'd put some in water and if the water remains clear after swirling I would assume it's clean.

I would guess it's pretty pricey though...

Lee


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I use construction sand(river sand) very natural and it mimic the biotope of most lakes and very cheap to buy at HD but you have to give it a good rinse.
BTW, stay away from the construction sand that are light grey in color.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I use construction sand(river sand) very natural and it mimic the biotope of most lakes and very cheap to buy at HD but you have to give it a good rinse.


Is this stuff fairly coarse? The fine stuff can be a challenge for filters.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know where you can buy #20 white silica sand? I've been looking for it for a while but can't find it. The pool supply stores only seem to carry nepheline syenite (a really ugly grey with black flecks sand that I made the mistake of buying and subsequently couldn't give away).


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Blasting sand shouldn't be that hard to find, depending on where you are. Any place that sells construction materials or restoration materials will have it. The NS I saw was pure white, with a few black specks. Surely you can give it away as there are many people using it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

I initially posted it on this site offering it for $5 per 50 lb bag. Every person who expressed interest ultimately passed when they found out what it was. I subsequently offered it for free to a couple of people I know and they didn't want it. In the end I donated the two bags I'd purchased to the apartment building I live in to use as pool filter sand in the swimming pool.

I talked to the manager of a pet store earlier today and he said that the only place he knows of where you can get the stuff I want is somewhere near Hamilton. I'm guessing that the stuff he's referring to isn't blasting sand and is more rounded while still being a nice size grain (he said it's a #30).


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

zimmy said:


> I initially posted it on this site offering it for $5 per 50 lb bag. Every person who expressed interest ultimately passed when they found out what it was. I subsequently offered it for free to a couple of people I know and they didn't want it. In the end I donated the two bags I'd purchased to the apartment building I live in to use as pool filter sand in the swimming pool.
> 
> I talked to the manager of a pet store earlier today and he said that the only place he knows of where you can get the stuff I want is somewhere near Hamilton. I'm guessing that the stuff he's referring to isn't blasting sand and is more rounded while still being a nice size grain (he said it's a #30).


Have you tried sourcing out any remaining 3M colorquartz sand?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Have you tried sourcing out any remaining 3M colorquartz sand?


I haven't tried particularly hard. When I looked into it briefly, it seemed to require shipping (possibly from the U.S.) and the cost to do that would exceed the actual value of the sand. Any suggestions?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

zimmy said:


> I haven't tried particularly hard. When I looked into it briefly, it seemed to require shipping (possibly from the U.S.) and the cost to do that would exceed the actual value of the sand. Any suggestions?


Contact http://www.durock.com/

They may have some leads for you. I'm sorry, I can't help more as I haven't looked into 3M CQ for some time.


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

Try Bomix sand from Rona


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Where do you live zimmy?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

BillD said:


> Where do you live zimmy?


Downtown TO


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

kousman said:


> Try Bomix sand from Rona


Is this kind of sand safe for aquarium?


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

gem said:


> Is this kind of sand safe for aquarium?


yes it is. I know a number of people who use it


----------



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

i use pool filter sand, its been in there for 2 years 
just gotta give it a nice washing


----------



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you really have to wash it good? I mean its supposed to go right in the filter and be ready for use. pH in a pool is critical, as in an aquarium.

I would just wash it like you would with ordinary gravel.


----------



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

what i did with mine is to put it in a large bucket
stick the hose in there and run it till its clear


----------

